# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اللغه الفارسيه

## Taka

*السلام عليكم
بما اني اعرف اللغه الفارسيه قلت ليش ابخل عليكم 
واللغه الفارسيه سهله لانها قريبه للغه العربيه
............
انا : مان
انت : تو
الرجل : آغا
المرأه : خانوم
الولد : بسر
البنت : دوختر
الاب : بدر
الام : مادر
الاخ : بردار
الاخت : هاخر
الجد : بدر بزرك
الجده : ادر بزرك
عم : امو
عمه : امه
خال : دائي
خاله : خاليه
........
جميل : قشنكك
حلو : شرين
خشن : خشن
لطيف : خوش
ظريف : خوشكل
بشع : زشت
طويل : بلند
قصير : كوته
صغير : كوجك
كبير : بزرك
..........
الشرق : شرق
الغرب : غرب
الشمال : شمال
الجنوب : جنوب
.........
واحد : يك
اثنين : دو
ثلاثه : سه
اربعه : جهار
خمسه : بنج
سته : شيش
سبعه : هفت
ثمانيه : هشت
تسعه : نوه
عشره : ده
..........
جاء : رَفت
ذهب : آمَد
قال : جفت 
اكل : خورد
جلس : نشست
فتح : باز كرد
.......
وهني لاتضحكو لانه الاسماء اتضحك
راس : سر
وجه : سورت
اذن : كَوش
شعر : مو
خدان : دو كَونة
حاجبان : دو ابرو
انف : دماغ
شاربان : سبيل
فم : دهن
لحيه : ريش
لسان : زبان
عينان : دو جشم
اسنان : دندون ها
يد : دست
قلب : دلم
ظهر : بشت
اظافر : ناخون ها
اصبع : انكوشت ها
........
صبح : سبح
ظهر : زهر
عصر : اسر
يوم : روز
اسبوع : هفته
شهر : ماه
فصل : فسل
سنه : سال
.......
السبت : روز شنبة
الاحد : يكشنبة 
الاثنين : دو شنبة
الثلاثاء : سة شنبة
الاربعاء : جهار شنبة
الخميس : بنجشنبة
الجمعة : جمعه
.........
الصيف : تابستان
الشتاء : زمستان
الخريف : بايير
الربيع : بهار
.........
نعم : بله
لا : نه
.......
الحمار : خر
الكلب : سج
الحصان : اسب
عصفور : قنجيشك
بقره : كاو ماده
ثور : كاو نر
جمل : شتر
خروف : كوسفند
عنزه : بز
ارنب : خلاكوش
فيل : فيل
حيه : مار
خنزير : خوك
غزال : آهو
اسد : شير
نمر : يلنك
.......
النباتات : نباتها
طماطم : كورجه
بطاطا : سيب زميني
عدس : عدس
بازيلا : نخودفرنكى
..........
شكرا : متشكرم
شكرا جزيلا : خيلي متشكرم
من فضلك : خواهش ميكنم
.........
وهذي آخر فقره لاني بصراحه تعبت
سلام : اهلا
شحالك ( تجي بأكثر من كلمه بس انا بعطيكم كلمه) :خستنه باشى
اهلا وسهلا : خوش آمديد
مساء الخير : شب بخير
مع السلامه ( بعد تجي بأكثر من كلمه بس بكتب كلمه) : خذانكهدار
وخلاص انشاله استفتو*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

متشكرم دوست 

تو از هاخر شما 
دمعة الم 
سلامات باشا

----------


## Taka

هههههه الدرس نفعج

----------


## maah2007

*شكررررررررا*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

مهرشاد 

مان ايراني  مهرشاد 

يعني ميدونم تو جي كفتي دوست 

سلامات باشا 

خدافس دوست

----------


## سيناريو

خيلي متشكرم
 اني منزمان ابغى اعرف بعض الكلمات الفارسيه والحين استفدت 
الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## Taka

الله يعافيج

----------


## طائر أيلول

*شكرا لك مهر شاد على هذه المعلومات  وأن شاء الله اول سفرة لأيران راح تكون صفحتك هذي في جيبي:)*

----------


## زهور الحب

متشكرم مهرشاد بر اين موضوع

----------


## Taka

مشكورين على المرور....ونشالله طائر ايلول تكون الصفحه بجيبك

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*مهرشاد متى نزلت ذا الموضوع توني انتبه له لو ادري ماتعبت نفسي ونزلت الموضوع تبعي*
*بس مو ضوعكـ احلى مرتب يفتح النفس ورااااااااااايق بقوه* 
*تسلم يمينكـ...*

----------


## Taka

*من زمان منزله ....تسلمي اختي حتى انتي موضوعك حلو ....*

----------


## سمراء

كلمات حلوة بس حبيت اعرف شنو معنى اسمك
اذا ممكن؟؟!
يعطيك الف عافية
لاعدمنا جديدك الممــــــــيز
تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيكـ العافيه اخووي مهرشاد على الموضووع المهم* 

*اذا جينا نسافر ايران بقعد عليهم احفظهم كلهم* 

*تقبل مروري وتحيــــــــــااتي*

----------


## Taka

*مشكورين خواتي ع المرور ....*

----------


## ابو علاوي z

*تسلم مهرشاد على الموضوع انا بقيمه لانه عجبني يشبه موضوع اختي حسرة الروح*

----------


## محبه 14 معصوم

يعطيك الف الف عافيه




من زمان حابه اتعلم اللغه الفارسيه


وجات في وقتها 




يسلمو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## Taka

*ابو علاوي z** ....مشكور اخوي ع المرور والتقييم ...*
*محبه 14 معصوم** ....مشكور ع المرور ...*

----------


## عاشقة الرمال

مشكوووووووووووووووووور أخوي مهرشادعالموضوع الحلو

  أنا بصراحه من محبين اللغه الفارسيه ما أدري ليش رمستهم وااايد تعجبني

----------


## Taka

عاشقة الرمال اوه اوه في احد من الامارات غيري ...والله ردج الاحلى ...هيه حتى انا رمستهم تعيبني ...مشكوره ع المرور الحلو ...

----------


## القلب

جه خوش حال شدم با اين 

خيلي ممنون عزيزم

----------


## سيد عباس

شكرا على الموضع    بس شفت كم خطا الارنب خركوش  معناه ادون حمار النمر بلنك  الطماطه  كوجه شحالك خسته نا باشيد انت كتبت  خسته باشيد  خسته نا باشييد  كمعنى  لا تتعب  بس قول لي كيف تعرف   

سيد عباس

----------


## Taka

> جه خوش حال شدم با اين 
> 
> خيلي ممنون عزيزم



 
مشكور اخوي ع المرور ...

----------


## Taka

> شكرا على الموضع بس شفت كم خطا الارنب خركوش معناه ادون حمار النمر بلنك الطماطه كوجه شحالك خسته نا باشيد انت كتبت خسته باشيد خسته نا باشييد كمعنى لا تتعب بس قول لي كيف تعرف 
> 
> سيد عباس



 
مشكور اخوي ع التنبيه بس هذا اللي اعرفه انا ...انزين في اغلاط ثانيه غير اللي كتبتهم ...

----------


## أميرة العشق

[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/7376ea91e2.gif[/IMG]
طرحـ راقيـ 
اللغهـ الفارسيهـ منـ اروعـ اللغاتـ التيـ اطمحـ بدراستها
لكـ منيـ جزيلـ الشكر 
[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/7376ea91e2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Taka

مشكور اخوي ع المرور الحلو ...

----------


## jurjeet

خيلى ممنون 
خسته نباشيد

----------


## روز المحبين

سلااام 
اني من عشاق اللغة الفارسية 
خيلي ممنون اغاااااااااااي
متشكرم

----------


## mohammedmou112

اريد موقعا لترجمة النصوص الفرسية الى عربية  وبالعكس

----------


## كعبة الصبر

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
ممكن تنزل لنا صوت نطقهم بعد............. خير البر اتمامامه
عجبني موضوعك 
متشكرم
ممكن طلب؟؟؟؟
هل لديك طريقة سهلة لاحفظهم وحتى يسهل عليي التحدث وترجمة اللغة الفارسية

----------

